# because in an emergency, a second is 0.9 seconds too long



## budigau

Buna ziua !

Am urmatoarea propozitie :

*Because in an emergency, a second is 0.9 seconds too long*

Vreau sa stiu daca traduc corect :

_Deoarece intr-o situatie de urgenta, 0.9 secunde reprezinta o secunda prea lunga ..._

Multumesc.


----------



## hersko1

Buna ziua,
propunerea mea, pentru a rămâne cât mai aproape de ideea originală :
"_Deoarece, intr-o situatie de urgenta, o secunde este întodeauna prea lungă cu 0,9 secunde..."_


----------



## farscape

hersko1 said:


> "_Deoarece, intr-o situatie de urgenta, o secunde este întodeauna prea lungă cu 0,9 secunde..."_




*Prea lungă* nu poate accepta comparaţii, oameni buni 

Hai să-ncercăm ceva de genul: "mai lungă cu 0,9 secunde decât trebuie" -  ca să rămănem in sipirtul idiomului englez sau poate "(chiar) şi o  secundă contează/e prea mult" pe româneşte.

Later,


----------



## Bespelled

Eu aş spune:

"Deoarece într-o situaţie de urgenţă o secundă este cu 0,9 de secunde prea mult"

Toate cele bune


----------



## farscape

Marea dilemă a traducătorului: să respecte forma sau conţinutul - aici e  mult mai uşor să stăm numai cu conţinutul ca să evităm siluirea limbii  

Cred că "one/once is too many" este la orginea acestor expresii, iar  orginalul poate fi tradus rezonabil prin "şi unul/una/o data şi e prea  mult".

Propunerea ta, Bespelled, găsesc că nu e lipsită de merit, dar nici de  primejdii: când vorbim de timp, folosim adjectivele *mult*  (localizare temporală) sau *lung*(îndelungat)/scurt (când vorbim de  durate): _a trecut mult timp_ şi _clipa asta mi se pare aşa de  lungă/scurtă_.


 "Deoarece într-o situaţie de urgenţă o secundă este cu 0,9 de secunde  *prea lungă*"

Tot nu sună bine româneşte iar dacă inversez "prea lungă" cu "cu 0,9  secunde" nu mai sună de loc 

Best,


----------

